

Alpha Dart IDE binaries available for Win/Mac/Linux at dartlang.org - chrisbuc
http://www.dartlang.org/news/2011/10/31/editor.html

======
chrisbuc
Having just downloaded the windows version, it works very nicely - much better
than the original released version built from source two weeks ago.

